# How to remove kernel module



## alie (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi,

is there any way to remove kernel module like if_wpi.ko

i need to remove this module since its not needed for my system.

thanks,
Alie
http://www.alietan.com


----------



## ale (Dec 24, 2008)

man kldunload


----------



## alie (Dec 24, 2008)

i mean remove it psychically from system


----------



## mk (Dec 24, 2008)

just delete it.
+ when building kernel you can put NO_MODULES=yes in /etc/make.conf


----------



## adamk (Dec 25, 2008)

There are probably a number of kernel modules that you do not need...  But that's no reason to remove them.  They are generally quite small, and harmless to have on your system if they are not loaded.

Adam


----------



## Speedy (Dec 25, 2008)

adamk said:
			
		

> There are probably a number of kernel modules that you do not need...  But that's no reason to remove them.


Is for me. One of many reasons I switched to FOSS was to get rid of bloatware. "MODULES_OVERRIDE=" variable is there for you to build only the modules you need.


----------

